# Improvised Flamenco/Latin Harp



## Trespass (May 26, 2010)

Edmar Castaneda: Tiny Desk Concert : NPR

What





Simply incredible. I can't believe a lot of what he's doing. I'm not sold on the sound of his bass strings, or the sound of the harp in general (but I listen to a lot of classical concert harp).


----------



## Alberto7 (May 26, 2010)

Being Venezuelan, having lived most of my life there, and having met a lot of harpists... I am absolutely speechless... His music is both extremely inspirational and soulful, and extremely intricate (not to mention his more than godly performance!). 

This isn't flamenco, it's very Latin (Flamenco is from Spain). You'll hear a lot of those harp sounds and strange "staccato" melodies in Venezuelan and Colombian music (as he explained). This was a very breathtaking video! Thanks for sharing it man! Huge props from me!


----------



## AVWIII (May 29, 2010)

That was absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Durero (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't see this until it was re-posted in the other thread, but holy crap what an amazing performer


----------

